# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Рифмованное настроение .

## Света Х

Она.

Она идёт - не поднимая глаз,
Не замечая суетливый пляс прохожих.
Похоже, что ушла - в себя сейчас
И безразличен ей весь мир вокруг - похоже

Обрывки мыслей, словно из блокнота,
Листы исписанные прежнею рукой,
А ведь их взял и, просто, вырвал кто-то,
И кто-то разбросал по мостовой.

И вот она - все листья собирая
Пронумерует, сложит в папку их большую
Все  в написание ошибки исправляя,
Поставит точку, а быть может запятую.....

И всё, что было раньше важным-впрочем,
Вокруг себя не стала замечать...
Быть может от себя уйти так хочет, 
А может быть ушла себя искать.....

----------


## Света Х

***
Напишу ему уйму песен
Буду петь их  с утра по-раньше
Станет им узковат и тесен
Шкаф не новый мой, хоть и окрашен.

Распущу их, как птиц из клетки.
Разорю их  бесплодные  гнёзда.
Провожу их с приветом от Светки.
Вместо крыльев- всучу им вёсла.

Пусть гребут они вдоль по -на фиг
Вдоль по- чёрт  с ним большой пучины
В суицидников втиснувшись  в  график
И на то у них будут причины....

----------


## Света Х

Можно?

Можно?... буду, просто, я молчать - ни о чём...
А, ты - не будешь спрашивать.
То, что на смирение обречём,
Лучше нам в безмолвие - донашивать.

Можно?... даже если уходя - научусь
Я, всё же, возвращаться.
Ты - не оттолкни, когда примчусь,
Слова не сказав - позволь прижаться.

Можно?... буду слабой я с тобой - непривычно,
как давно всё было!
Не за то, что стала вдруг такой,
А за то, что я тебя любила...

----------


## bobsan

*Света Х*,


привет!! 
оличные стихи!!

----------


## Света Х

*bobsan*,
Приветик :smile:...спасибки, что заглянул.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Можно?... буду слабой я с тобой - непривычно,
> как давно всё было!
> Не за то, что стала вдруг такой,
> А за то, что я тебя любила...


Класс! Мне понравилось!!!:frown:  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Напишу ему уйму песен
> Буду петь их с утра по-раньше


 :Aga:  .....

*Света Х*, вставляй в аватар фотку... Дай в глаза взглянуть....
На Звёздочку не равняйся - её бесёнкины глаза мы постоянно видим в перерывах между "звёздными" картинками...

----------


## Света Х

*Звёздочка*
Танюшка, спасибо, за отзыв и за то, что зашла, очень приятно   :Aga:  :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Света Х

> .....
> 
> *Света Х*, вставляй в аватар фотку... Дай в глаза взглянуть....
> На Звёздочку не равняйся - её бесёнкины глаза мы постоянно видим в перерывах между "звёздными" картинками...


А я думала, что Вы в них уже посмотрели  :Aga:  
В автоподписи стоит адрес моей странички, приглашаю :wink:  :smile:

----------


## PAN

> А я думала, что Вы в них уже посмотрели  
> В автоподписи стоит адрес моей странички, приглашаю


Посмотрел... Это вы?... Вау... :Vah:

----------


## Света Х

Быть с тобою...

Накинет ночь на улицы туман,
Луна нечаянно зацепится за крыши.
А, я войду к тебе и обману обман,
И вопреки всему тебе я стану ближе.

Коснусь твоих волос, ресниц и губ
И окунусь в твой сон.....
Чтоб быть с тобою рядом.
Я разделю с тобою всё...и небосклон.
Как иногда для счастья мало надо!

Проснётся утро на ладонях у тебя,
И поцелуем - луч тебя разбудит.
И ты поймёшь, что это снова я была...
Та, что живёт тобой и очень, ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИТ!

----------


## Гуслик

Светик - молодчина! 
а "Можно.." - просто нет слов! Не останавливайся!  :flower:

----------


## Света Х

*Гуслик*,

Спасибо,:smile:  я бы с удовольствием, но не всегда пишется :frown:

----------


## Anton

Вот и побывал я у тебя в поэзии! Понял, что своей поэзией, ты себя очень гармонично дополняешь. Очень открыто пишешь. Я такое люблю читать! Светик, я в большом восторге от твоей лирики! 
Мне всё нравится: ты, твоя музыка, твой голос, твои стихи! Спасибо за то, что ты есть!Вложение 14959

----------


## Umka

тут был Умка :wink: :smile:

----------


## Света Х

Спасибо, Антош, всегда очень рада Тебе :smile:

----------


## Света Х

> тут был Умка :wink: :smile:


Не сложно разгадать задумку 
Я по (следам)  узнала Умку )))



 Приветик

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Привет, красавица! Ты - талантище!!! 
Эх, вот тенденция, когда пишу свои стихи и не читаю чужих - прыгаю от восторга после прочтения каждой строчки, но стоит мне прочесть тот или иной стих другого автора... и понимаю, что моё творчество тааааааааааааааак далеко от совершенства!
Света, молодчинка ты! Бум знакомы!

----------


## senator

*Света Х*,
 spasibo ......poluchil udovol'stvie...prochitav  eto vsyo..... :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> её бесёнкины глаза мы постоянно видим в перерывах между "звёздными" картинками...


:biggrin:  :Aga:  Вот эти что ли?kuku 






> Проснётся утро на ладонях у тебя,
> И поцелуем - луч тебя разбудит.
> И ты поймёшь, что это снова я была...
> Та, что живёт тобой и очень, ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИТ!


У меня просто слов нет! До чего красиво ты пишешь!!!!!!
Просто оболденно!!!! Давай ещё! :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Быть с тобою...


ой как красиво.....
супер!!!!

----------


## Света Х

*senator*,
  Жень, спасибо :smile:

----------


## Света Х

*Звёздочка*,

Танюшка, солнце, спасибо... мне очень приятно, что тебе понравилось :smile:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Света Х

*bobsan*,

Спасибо, большое, Александр :smile:

----------


## Света Х

*Котёнок Джу*,
Милый мой котёнок, спасибо тебе за добрые слова, поверь, малыш, твои стихи не менее интересны, я их с удовольствием читаю-пиши и кто его знает может быть в ближайшем будущем - будем давиться в очереди за твоими стихами :smile:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Света Х

....немного грустное, но..

Любовь  моя...

...ни памяти, ни жалости не стоит.
Утопит ВСЁ -обманчивая гладь.
А мне б с души, как старые обои-
сорвать и никогда не вспоминать.

Закрыть бы двери в стриженную осень,
Ни шагу, ни пол шагу-отдохнуть.
Закрыться -оставляя в окнах просинь,
Пнуть "надо" в дальний угол и уснуть.

Проснуться беззаботною - за кадром...
...зачем-то плачет осень - уходя.
Наверно умерла, а в сердце рваном-
щемит...о не случившемся скорбя.

----------


## Anton

> ....немного грустное, но..
> 
> Любовь  моя...
> 
> ...ни памяти, ни жалости не стоит.
> Утопит ВСЁ -обманчивая гладь.
> А мне б с души, как старые обои-
> сорвать и никогда не вспоминать.
> 
> ...


Видать ноет ещё, 
Берёзки белой свежерубленная рана.
Рождён стишок,
Реанимированной памятью с экрана.
Какая боль,
И сердце истомилось не влюбляясь.
Но погоди, постой!
Весна вернётся, страницей новой улыбаясь!  :flower:  :smile:

----------


## Света Х

> Какая боль,
> И сердце истомилось не влюбляясь.


Прости минутную мне слабость.
В любви я -«некудышний оптимист» :Tu:  
Но обещаю горечь заменить–на сладость,
а всё исправить мне поможет -чистый лист...

Возможно на него влетев-запечалится 
Любовь-напуганной, нежданной -синей птицей.

Антош, спасибо тебе за ВСЁ :smile:  :Oj:

----------


## Anton

> Прости минутную мне слабость.
> В любви я -«некудышний оптимист» 
> Но обещаю горечь заменить–на сладость,
> а всё исправить мне поможет -чистый лист...
> 
> Возможно на него влетев-запечалится 
> Любовь-напуганной, нежданной -синей птицей.
> 
> Антош, спасибо тебе за ВСЁ :smile:


Светлана! Света! Светочка!
Ты - Чудо, а не Девочка!

Печаль Твою, хочу я разделить!
Коль болит Твоё сердце, то и моё - болит!

----------


## Света Х

> Светлана! Света! Светочка!
> Ты - Чудо, а не Девочка!
> 
> Печаль Твою, хочу я разделить!
> Коль болит Твоё сердце, то и моё - болит!


Антош, спасибо за понимание  :Oj:  
Сладких снов kiss

----------


## Anton

> Антош, спасибо за понимание  
> Сладких снов kiss


И тебе... :Lazy3:

----------


## Гуслик

Света-ты талант. Давай ещё. А песенное есть? Выложи, пожалуйста, - интересно очень.

----------


## Света Х

*Гуслик*,
Спасибо большое :smile: 
Да, вообщем-то в основном всё песенное.....вот эта ,например, песенка под гитару:

 "Достану небо с полки, хочешь?"

Достану небо с полки , хочешь?
Ведь небо с неба, то не очень
А может радугу в стекло?
Так будет прочно!
А хочешь день остановлю?
Да кораблём и у причала
Так сможешь ты его всегда
Начать сначала.

А  хочешь гордость приручу?
Она котёночком прижмётся!
Позволишь и у ног твоих она
В клубок свернётся 
Свою никчёмную любовь
Тебе пошлю я, хочешь, почтой
Довольно – зря не пустословь
Поставь же точку.

и "Напишу ему уйму песен"..тоже песня под гитару :smile:
это текст чуть выше в теме находится.

----------


## Света Х

*Гуслик*,
А, это два текста песен с готовой аранжировкой, их можно послушать здесь, кроме них, там ещё и другие мои песни


> http://plus-msk.ru/forum/misc.php?do...chments&t=4968


"Нам на двоих ."

Птицею стать 
И распахнуть даль голубую.
Ей напоить и утолить
Жажду земную.....

Туда, где день сгорит закатом 
Туда, где ночь утонет в рассвет
Манит с собой сказочным взглядом
Свет голубой дальних планет...

Птицею стать 
И распахнуть даль голубую.
Ей напоить и утолить
Жажду земную.
Там два крыла 
Нам на двоих 
Больше не надо,
Чтобы достать и удержать
Пламя заката !!!

Нам небосклон и два крыла
Нам на двоих ОДНА мечта...


"Черноглазая ночь."

Нас с тобою сведёт черноглазая ночь
И заглянет в окно.
Всё, что знает о нас черноглазая ночь,
То не знает никто.

Как мы любим с тобой, никому не судить,
Знаю только одно.
И в безлунную ночь-черноглазая ночь
Нас сведёт всё равно.

Ты завидуешь нам, черноглазая ночь
Мне теперь всё равно.
Если рядом со мной тот, кто мною любим
Не боюсь ничего.

Нас не в силах ни что разлучить уж с тобой
Разве только судьба.
Верить хочется в то, что над нами с тобой
Не пошутит она...


Большое спасибо за интерес :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Anton

"Нам на двоих" и "Черноглазая Ночь"! Очень люблю слушать! "Ч.Н." тогда в первый раз, я подряд раз 5 запускал! Ах, Светик! :Oj:  Классно, что ты есть... :flower:

----------


## Света Х

> "Нам на двоих" и "Черноглазая Ночь"! Очень люблю слушать! "Ч.Н." тогда в первый раз, я подряд раз 5 запускал! Ах, Светик! Классно, что ты есть...


Пасибки, Антош, тебе  :Oj:  :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А  хочешь гордость приручу?
> Она котёночком прижмётся!
> Позволишь и у ног твоих она
> В клубок свернётся 
> Свою никчёмную любовь
> Тебе пошлю я, хочешь, почтой
> Довольно – зря не пустословь
> Поставь же точку.


Светуля!! Умница!!!!! Захожу к тебе, читаю, и кажется всё что ты написала, мои мысли, а ты их так красиво собрала!
Спасибо что выставляешь для нас свои стихи!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Света Х

*Звёздочка*,
 Спасибо, Танюшка, звёздочка-ясная :smile: :flower:  я очень рада тебе всегда и очень приятно что, принимаешь  то что я пишу, чмок тебя, милая kiss

----------


## Anton

Светлана! Света! Светик!
Я шлю тебе - приветик! :flower:  

Светлана! Света! Светочка!
Куда ж ты делась, девочка! :Oj:  

Светлана! Света! Светлячки!
Хочу читать твои стишки!:rolleyes:

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
Спасибо, Антош, что заглядываешь :smile:....всегда рада тебе:smile :smile:   :Oj:

----------


## Света Х

*Вокзал.*

Вокзал - единственный свидетель
Всех сладких встреч, всех горьких расставаний.
Хранитель - безупречный  самых нужных,
С подножки крикнутых - последних обещаний.

Он, как судья и до минуты точен
Он судьбы рельсами, как хочет - полосует.
Кого-то осчастливить озабочен,
Кого-то всё никак не "состыкует"....

----------


## Anton

> *Вокзал.*
> 
> Вокзал - единственный свидетель
> Всех сладких встреч, всех горьких расставаний.
> Хранитель - безупречный  самых нужных,
> С подножки крикнутых - последних обещаний.
> 
> Он, как судья и до минуты точен
> Он судьбы рельсами, как хочет - полосует.
> ...


То интересно, что как раз вчера я
Писал рассказ о привокзальной суете.
И те же - мысли, и те же - начинания
В попытке описать покорности судьбе.

И те же чувства в прозе излагая,
Испытывал, как встречу иль разлуку...
За этот стих, Светлана дорогая
Хочу поцеловать я нежно твою руку.

Так часто волны наших настроений,
Нас удаляют трепетно туда,
Где мы единство близких откровений
Грубо теряем, отправляясь в никуда.

----------


## Света Х

> То интересно, что как раз вчера я
> Писал рассказ о привокзальной суете.
> И те же - мысли, и те же - начинания
> В попытке описать покорности судьбе.
> 
> И те же чувства в прозе излагая,
> Испытывал, как встречу иль разлуку...
> За этот стих, Светлана дорогая
> Хочу поцеловать я нежно твою руку.
> ...


Антон, ЗДОРОВО  :Aga:   :Oj:  

Я жутко ненавижу расставаться 
По воле рока или по вине-
Непонимания, разлуке придаваться.
Несказанных признаний ждать вдвойне.

Я ненавижу расстояние между-будем.
И между – надо просто потерпеть.
Там праздники меняются на будни
Там, снова вместе - может место не иметь.

Я жутко ненавижу оставаться
Иль мчаться в никуда – меняя цель.
И постоянно с кем-нибудь прощаться....
Ну кто придумал эту карусель?

п.с. с удовольствием почитаю твою прозу :smile:

----------


## Гуслик

Вокзал -  :Ok:

----------


## Света Х

*Гуслик*,
 Спасибо, что заглядываешь :smile:

----------


## Anton

> Она.
> 
> Она идёт - не поднимая глаз,
> Не замечая суетливый пляс прохожих.
> Похоже, что ушла - в себя сейчас
> И безразличен ей весь мир вокруг - похоже


Светик, молодец!  :Aga:   :flower:  Очень красиво и глубоко! :Ok:

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
 Спасибо, Антон :smile:

----------


## Света Х

Перепрячу день вчерашний ...

Перепрячу день вчерашний  и пойду искать.
Что мне в нём ???...в ненастоящем жаль так отпускать?

Утром к окнам прижимался, целовал туман.
С ним беспечно заигрался и попал в капкан.

Краем неба - на пол стенки "Осень"- фильм крутил.
Без антрактов - в сны с оттенком
Кануть разрешил.

Что мне в нём???...забвения - жажда, ноль желанных слов.
Чувств хмельных - простая кража из чужих стихов 

Взгляд любимый с фотографий -"Трезвостью" платил:
"Зря поверила в слова ты, я ведь НЕ любил "

С прошлым, вроде, счёты крыты, ну зачем опять???
Перепрячу день вчерашний и иду искать...

Просто, ты любя - умеешь НЕ любить.
Просто, я любя - умею уходить.

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Светик, ты умничка! Браво! Как ножом по сердцу....

----------


## Света Х

*Хромая Судьба*,




> Как ножом по сердцу....


Так больно я не хотела...


Большое спасибо за отзыв :smile:

----------


## Anton

> Перепрячу день вчерашний ...
> 
> Перепрячу день вчерашний  и пойду искать.
> Что мне в нём ???...в ненастоящем жаль так отпускать?


Вау, молодец Светик! :Ok:   Очень неординарно! Прямо изложено и по слогам разложено. Немного устало звучит, но очень хорошо. Всё, как в жизни! :Aga:  Ты меня с каждым разом всё приятнее удивляешь! :Oj:  МАЛАДЧИНКА!  :flower:

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
 Спасибо, Антош, за понимание  :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

> Просто, ты любя - умеешь НЕ любить.
> Просто, я любя - умею уходить.


:frown: ...Светик, как в точку!!!! Я думмала, только у меня такое "рифмованное настроение"!!!

 :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:   Эти строки тронули....... И не только эти... :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Lili

Здорово, Светлана!  :flower:   :flower:  Слов нет!

----------


## Настя

Здорово, мне понравилось.

Загляни и в мою темку, интересно узнать твой отзыв

----------


## Фантом_АС

Ну ты даешь, Светунчик ,боже!
Что я могу еще сказать...
Поешь от бога, я то слышал...
А пишешь...просто благодать:wink:

----------


## Света Х

*Татьянка*,
Танюшка, значит мы с тобой на одной волне, это наверно потому, что у нас один знак зодиака(змея+телец) :Oj:  :smile: :biggrin: 
Спасибо, милая :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Света Х

*Lili*,
Пасибки, солнышко :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Света Х

*Настя*,
Благодарю, Настенька, мне очень приятно  :flower:  
Спасибо за приглашение, обязательно загляну :smile:

----------


## Света Х

*Фантом_АС*,
Лёш, мне приятно , что ко мне ты заглянул
И пару строчек в рифме мне черкнул.  :Oj:  
Спасибо :smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюшка, значит мы с тобой на одной волне, это наверно потому, что у нас один знак зодиака(змея+телец)


 :Vah:   :Aga:   :Ok:  

Так не бывает!!! Но это здорово!!!

----------


## PashaMUZ

*Света Х*,
 Молодчина!!!
Так держать!!!
 :Ok:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Светик, а ведь хочется ещё :Oj:

----------


## muzycant

А можно подборочку текстов закинуть на ящик? буду очень благодарен... я аранжировщик и для песен хороших текстов всегда не хватает...
muzycant@mail.ru

----------


## Света Х

*PashaMUZ*,
*Хромая Судьба*,

Ребята, большое спасибо за ваш интерес и отзывы :Oj:  
*muzycant*,
Я бы с удовольствием Вам помогла, но пишу я к сожалению немного, а на заказ вообще не пишу :frown: 
Спасибо, что заглянули :smile:

----------


## Света Х

*Июльский дождь - размытая улыбка .*

Июльский дождь - размытая улыбка 
Играет снова, что-то мимо нот...
Ну почему, опять, рифмуется - "ошибка"?
И в строчку просятся два слова - "всё пройдёт".

Ах, да, ошибка от того, что не от солнца,
А от дождя бегут по улицам зонты.
Вновь отражаются в безоблачных оконцах
Цветные паруса чужой мечты.

Да нет ошибка, просто, всё, что было...
Наверно и ошибка, что пишу!
Ну да, а может стать и то ошибкой,
Что всё ошибкою назвать я поспешу.

Как не хочу считать Тебя своей ошибкой
Ведь криком в ночь и комом в горле -ей цена
Любовь считать - дешёвой, шоколадной плиткой...
Растаявшей в ладонях у меня.

И наконец-то "всё пройдёт", как всё проходит...
Июльский день - закончится дождём.
Уйдёт туда.....да пусть скорей уходит!
Письмом в конверте и без адреса на нём...

Нет, мне не жаль и на душе пустынно...
О, Боже, как себе устала лгать.
Что мне ни чуть не жаль всего - что было
Всего того, что я не в силах удержать...

Ты был так близок мне-чужим остался!

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Наверно и ошибка, что пишу!


нет, не ошибка!




> Июльский дождь - размытая улыбка .


 :flower:   :Ok:  :wink:  :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Света Х

*Aktrisa777*,
 Спасибо :smile:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

Светлана! Света! Светочка,
Прими Ты мою весточку!

"Июльский дождь - размытая улыбка" - это круто! Тонко! Узнаю мою Светланку!  :Ok:

----------


## Света Х

> Светлана! Света! Светочка,
> Прими Ты мою весточку!


Антош, спасибо, за то, что помнишь  :Oj:  
[IMG]http://*********ru/7710.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Anton

> Антош, спасибо, за то, что помнишь  
> [IMG]http://*********ru/7710.gif[/IMG]


Не стоит благодарности! Тебе, спасибо! :flower:  
Забыть тебя - это значит - потерять целый мир! :Aga:  А для меня: честь - познавать и любить этот мир (ТВОЙ МИР)!kiss

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
Антош, благодарю тебя за ВСЁ и за то, что ты есть kiss  :Oj:

----------


## Света Х

Листаю осень по - страницам,
Опавших листьев оды жгу.
А хлипкий  дождь прилип к ресницам
И иллюзорность до - шагну ....

.....до - стану и конечно дорисую,
Усталость в косы осени вплету.
А- до..я куртку по сезону зашнурую
И в парк прозрачный, будничный уйду.

Тропинками его пройдусь по прошлым,
Теперь уж чуждым мыслям - усмехнусь.
Не до - любив, неверием  дотошным,
В обыденность из осени вернусь...

----------


## Anton

Светик! Ты, как всегда! :Ok:  супер! :flower:

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
 Спасибо, Антон :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Света Х*,
Замечательные стихи!!!!!!!! Спасибо!  :Aga:

----------


## Света Х

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариш, за ВСЁ большущее спасибо  :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------

